# August 2020 POTM Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2020)

Please give congratulations to this past month's winner @Tuna for his wonderful photo *"Su Corazon" . *Big thanks to everyone that nominated and showed support for the contest.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah, said at the time it was clever, even tho I had to loo up Google translate.

Congrats!


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2020)

Big congrats, Tuna!    Very well deserved win for a great photo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2020)

Well done......


----------



## weepete (Sep 8, 2020)

Well done Tuna! it is a very good shot!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2020)

A very fine photo, and one deserving of the picture of the month win.


----------



## Tuna (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow - this is very cool! Thanks to everyone for your votes and compliments - much appreciated!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 9, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## nmoody (Sep 9, 2020)

Well deserved for sure. Amazing shot


----------



## Space Face (Jan 5, 2021)

Spam alert


----------

